

Ask/Suggest HN: Social coding with game mechanics - baltcode

After spending some time on Stack Overflow, and seeing the extremely fast error-&#62;fix-&#62;commit cycles on PyPy development, I wondered, wouldn't it be great if there was a place where fixes, tests, merges, and documentation of a collaborative open source project was peer reviewed and awarded with Karma? With Stack Overflow using their points in their Careers section, there is even more incentive for people to contribute. I can imagine extremely fast development of complex software with this. Some details like who maintains the head branch etc., have to be worked out, but what do people think? Does something like this exist? Will someone try it out?
======
taphangum
One of the more, genuinely great ideas i have seen on this site. I recently
bought a domain name that would actually be perfect for this idea.
Gitpush.com(i was building a git php deplyment platform).

Why don't you try the idea out?

------
baltcode
For some ideas, I just found an old Twitter conversation about using pull-
requests: @KentBeck:What would happen if github applied game mechanics more
explicitly? i realized i collect un-applied pull requests as a kind of
currency. ([http://twitoaster.com/kentbeck/what-would-happen-if-
github-a...](http://twitoaster.com/kentbeck/what-would-happen-if-github-
applied-game-mechanics-more-explicitly-i-realized-i-collect-un-applied-pull-
requests-as-a-kind-of-currency/))

